# Have a look at this trap



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

http://www.boingboing.net/2009/12/17/see-through-never-cl.html


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

I believe this addresses a problem; shoddy work. If there wasn't so much shoddy work, someone wouldn't have thought they needed to invent that crap. Seems to me that if drain work was done right these problems might not occur.:no:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I think our code says "Traps can't have any moveable parts" or something to that effect.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Of all the sink drains I've cleaned over the years, only a very small percentage of those have been plugged in the trap.

I'd say it's a tad gimmick-y.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Colgar said:


> Of all the sink drains I've cleaned over the years, only a very small percentage of those have been plugged in the trap.
> 
> I'd say it's a tad gimmick-y.



That's what I was going to say as well. Gimmick. Wasteful. I think Ilplumber is on to something too, about the code and the traps not having any movable parts.


----------



## TheSkinnyGuy (Sep 15, 2009)

... and its been said before too... now that you've called me out here to clear this lav for you I'm going to have to take this piece of _____ off and replace it with a real trap, and its gonna cost ya. Hav a nice day.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Crap Nuff said. :yes:


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Thats more of a novelty.


----------



## bartnc37 (Feb 24, 2009)

i think our code reads that you cant have internal baffles or moving parts to maintain the trap seal. I don't think the paddle itself makes the unit illegal, whether it is a listed material is another thing altogether, plus as a previous poster said, how often is the clog actually in the trap.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> I think our code says "Traps can't have any moveable parts" or something to that effect.


No bell traps or traps with any parts that move. Correct my friend:thumbsup:


----------

